# The Great Australian Homebrew Book



## woodie (3/1/17)

Hi all, has anybody got the above book? If so could I get a copy of the recipe for the "Ironman Ale" from it please?
I have a copy of this book somewhere at home but I have no idea where.
I made this beer 25 years ago and I would like to make it again.
Thank you all


----------



## woodie (15/1/17)

Has no one ever seen this book?


----------



## Howlingdog (15/1/17)

Is this the one you mean? Book


----------



## Camo6 (15/1/17)

http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/232188098661

Or maybe this one.

25 years since you brewed it? You're showing your age...


----------



## Bribie G (15/1/17)

He brewed it at scout camp.


----------



## koolkuna (16/1/17)

Hey guys this guy could have a wealth of knowledge


----------



## earle (16/1/17)

If it is this one I was just flicking through a copy at the local council library. Let me know and I might be able to get you the recipe.


----------



## mstrelan (16/1/17)

*Ironman Ale*
½ cup Nutri-Grain
½ cup Full cream milk


----------



## malt junkie (16/1/17)

The boss informs me I have a copy!???! (she got it at a garage sale)

Now like your book, my book could be in one of several places as we have moved a few times in the last little while.

The search will start after dinner.


----------



## malt junkie (16/1/17)

Note the cute comments above, were the only reason the missus took a look at the screen and then recognised the cover. Nice job lads.


----------



## woodie (19/1/17)

Yes Camo6 that is the one, and yes I am an old fart if you ask my kids, 47 years young. I started brewing with my stepfather at around 16.
I had a good stock of well aged beer for my 18th.
The book is here some where I guessing I will find it when I'm not looking for it.
Yes I do have a lot of knowledge, but not just on beer.
If you could find a copy if would be very nice as I would like to make a batch for the June long weekend, I'm a drinker with an archery problem, along with a few others, and I would like to share it with them.


----------



## malt junkie (19/1/17)

I too have had little luck, but I'm in the shed today so I'll check some storage boxes.


----------



## woodie (1/3/17)

Has anyone had any luck finding the recipe?
woodie


----------



## Coalminer (1/3/17)

https://www.abebooks.com/products/isbn/9780207175732?clickid=yV33SgSS6XAEWt%3ARShVW40eiUkhzc0QZbwBrVk0&cm_mmc=aff-_-ir-_-64682-_-77798&ref=imprad64682&afn_sr=impact


----------



## earle (1/3/17)

woodie said:


> Has anyone had any luck finding the recipe?
> woodie


Will try to get to the library sometime. Had left it as Malt Junkie was looking for his copy.


----------



## woodie (1/3/17)

Thank you earle.
I had left it for a while myself.


----------



## earle (1/3/17)

Checked the online catalogue and someone has it out at the moment. Have placed a reserve so they will let me know when it comes in but I'm second on that list. When I eventually get it I'll get you the recipe.

Might be 26 years by the time you get it.

Cheers


----------



## woodie (2/3/17)

No worries, I have looked around at my local library with no luck.
I wish my filing system was not so good I might be able find things when I put them away.


----------



## mr_wibble (4/3/17)

*Iron Man Ale. *
~Elephant Sized AbV Ale

Batch size: 20 litres
OG: 1.060

Amber malt extract 1.5kg
Crystal malt 0.75 kg
Brown sugar 1.5kg
White sugar 2.0kg

Irish moss 5g
Hallertau (no AA specified) 45g (20 / 15/ 10)

Heat water in a pan to 60, add crushed crystal malt, stir and raise temp to 67. Turn off heat. Reheat and stir occasionally, maintaining 67C for 1.5 hours. 
(Does not specify how much water. 1.5 hours seems a really long time to steep some crystal).

Using hotter water, sparge grains
(does not specify how much water, or how hot)

Boil wort with 20g hallertau for 60 minutes.

Add 15g hallertau, boil for 20 minutes

Add 10g hallertau, Irish moss, boil for 10 minutes, then remove from heat.

Dissolve sugars into wort. 
(It says ".. and add to maintain boil". I don't understand this, since we stopped the boil in the previous step)

Strain into fermenter. Rinse hops with hot water putting rinse-water into fermenter too. Top up to 20 litres with cold water.

Allow wort to reach room temperature, check OG (write it down), add yeast.

Ferment for 3 days, then rack to secondary. 

Should finish under 1.008, prime bottles with brown sugar.



Translators Note: Does not specify yeast. I suggest WLP059 Melbourne Ale Yeast (currently unavailable) 
Given the somewhat higher OG and lots of sugar, a larger amount of a really healthy yeast would be better.
Any thing in (brackets) are my notes and comments.
Recipe is not copied verbatim, since although recipes can't be copyrighted, layout can be.


----------



## woodie (4/3/17)

That sounds like what I remember. Thank you


----------



## timmi9191 (4/3/17)

2kg of white sugar... Wow


----------



## GalBrew (5/3/17)

Don't forget the kilo and a half of brown sugar too!


----------



## Camo6 (5/3/17)

Sounds delish. Ironman Ale? I imagine Grant developed this recipe just so he could tolerate Lisa.


----------



## Weizguy (5/3/17)

Camo6 said:


> Sounds delish. Ironman Ale? I imagine Grant developed this recipe just so he could tolerate Lisa.


Lisa was quite alright for a woman in a man's body.

The Iron man recipe appears to look like a 1970's version of homebrew. Maybe bread yeast should be employed for fermentation?

I hope the beer comes out like you hope, rather than as it was in the day. If you're in Rutherford, NSW, I'd welcome you to bring some a HUB meeting and we will provide feedback on the beer, or drop a bottle to me at work (Adamstown) if there is any left over from your event/gathering/beer demolition.

pm me if you'd like more info about the club...


----------



## woodie (5/3/17)

I will see what happens. You never know your luck in the big smoke.
I think there was some type of grain/flakes that I had to boil but maybe there was not. 
I wish I could find the book.


----------



## Mr_Brewer (5/3/17)

Just found this maybe ok


Iron man scotch ale An All Grain Strong Scotch Ale
Ingredients Print Export Beer XML / 1.095 OG / 1.027 FG / 28 IBU / 24 SRM / 8.8% ABV
Recipe conforms to the Strong Scotch Ale style.
Fermentables
Amount Fermentable Maltster Use PPG Color
9.0 lb 
Maris Otter Pale (UK) Any Mash 38 3 °L
10.0 oz
Caramel/Crystal 20L (US) Any Mash 35 20 °L
4.0 oz 
Roasted Barley (UK) Any Mash 29 550 °L
3.0 oz 
Peated Malt (UK) Any Mash 38 2 °L
Hops
Amount Hop Time Use Form AA
1.0 oz Golding (UK) 60 min Boil Pellet 4.8%
1.0 oz Hallertau (DE) 15 min Boil Pellet 4.5%
Yeasts
Name Lab/Product Attenuation
Scottish Ale Wyeast 1728 71.0%
Extras
Amount Name Time Use
0.6 each Whirlfloc Tablet 10.0 min Boil
Mash steps
Step Heat Source Target Temp Time
Saccharification Rest Infusion 151.0 °F 90 min


----------



## Hop Scotch (9/5/17)

Sounds great


----------



## Hop Scotch (9/5/17)

Sounds great


----------

